# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  ExcelFox Warning

## jolivanes

Anybody else gets this warning? See attached

----------


## humdingaling

nope 
not yet....

----------


## FDibbins

I do not visit that site, so cannot say

----------


## jolivanes

Thanks gentlemen. 
I had the same warning on one of the other sites a few months ago but that was solved after a while.
I guess I just stay away from it until such a time that it is safe again

Thanks and Regards

----------


## FDibbins

OK I just tried that site, and got the same warning

----------


## humdingaling

i spoke too soon
same warning as well

----------


## FDibbins

We had our turn, now its theirs  :Frown:

----------


## jolivanes

Thank your for trying it and letting me know that it is not something on my end only.
As you said. Now it is their turn

----------


## FDibbins

I truly feel bad for them  :Frown:

----------


## rorya

What does this have to do with programming?  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I noticed it about a week ago, and informed the Admin there, and a few other members there, and referrenced a few of the Threads from here where the problem was discussed....
_ Had no response.
_ I only get the warning in Google Chrome. It sounds like they are in for what we had here. 
_   I was there just now for an hour or so and yesterday and over the weekend. Problem is still there.
 _  The last few Day's only me and one other were there

_ You can still get in, just as you could here, either in other browsers or in Google Chrome by clicking on the Detail , then agreeing to visit despite the warning.

 I use the old soon to be scraped computer that i used here when we had the problems to be on the safe side.


ExcelFoxUnderAttack.JPG

_..................................





> What does this have to do with programming?



Excel Fox is an Excel Help Forum, similar in form to MrExcel ExcelForum Ozgrid. It uses a similar Software, vBulletin® ( Version 4.2.2 )
Excel Programming is usually dealt with there in the Excel Help Sub Forum
http://www.excelfox.com/forum/f2/
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

The warning is still there
But if you by pass and go in anyway they say they are upgrading from vBulletin 4.2.2 to vBulletin 4.2.3. But they say they should have been finished a few hours ago !!!!!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maybe that *was* their attempt to get rid of thhe viruses ??

----------


## FDibbins

> What does this have to do with programming?



nothing, I will move this to a better forum, thanks

----------


## FDibbins

wow lots of duplicate posts today  :Frown:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

The Excel Fox seems "gone " Today, - oh dear, I had some nice "Blogs" there    :Frown: 

Maybe we should not have been so  critical when we were hit. I mean we are still here!!!    :Wink: 
But who knows what / who are behind these things. ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
_...

Alan


P.s.




> wow lots of duplicate posts today



After a while you get an instinct here on how to deal / workaround these "characteristics" of Excel Forum   Lol    :Smilie:   ..   In the meantime I think most are work aroundable. 
The duplicates and long time loading seems to be work aroundable if after posting you open a new tab and go "back to" the Thread a fresh. Then what you posted is often there, once, and you do not have to wait  ages while the original tab is loading, and risk unintentionally posting twice  :Wink: . 
Once you see your post then just close the original Tab that often is still “apparently” “ loading” ( Maybe it is doing something nasty, and as a by product posts again along the way ! ; )  :Wink:    )

----------


## FDibbins

Alan, I had reported this to the TT, they said they were working on - seems a lot better now  :Smilie: 

What I do when I see it it taking ages to post, is copy what I typed, so I dont lose it, then hit F5.  Often my post is there - sometimes twice - but if it is not, I just paste and try again

----------


## 3xe1

Just visited through MS Edge.. it's working...

----------


## cytop

With Opera, it's not... still a Malicious Site warning.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@Ford
Thanks
_.........

@3xe1 , cytop 
I get in now with Google Chrome without getting any warning.

I noticed one thing.

They have taken off the https://  and generally change all the links to their site. 
So if you ever passed any URL links to posts there, then they are useless now  :Mad:  :Frown: 

maybe that was part of their attempt to get rid of the viruses....

Alan

----------


## xladept

My Trend warned me off the site just now :EEK!:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> My Trend warned me off the site just now



Hi Orrin,
  My trend is to ........     :Wink: 


 Anyways Rick Rothstein, a prominent Member there let me know this evening the Admin there had told him they had removed something  causing the phishing error with Google search engine. I think a by product was the broken links I noticed. Rick was told they are trying to do something about that. 
So I guess they are “fighting the virus thing or whatever..”

Good to know it may still have problems. Thanks

Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi
  It appears now all the problems at *ExcelFox* may solved..   :Smilie: 
Alan

http://www.excelfox.com/forum/showth...rning#post9783

----------


## xladept

It's OK in LA! :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi
 Just noticed in passing that I get the warning again when using Google Chrome
 Alan

----------


## xladept

I just got it with Firefox!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I get in without the warning with IE9 and IE 11, ( as was the case the last time ) but Google, Firefox was allways a good indication of "Fishy stuff" , . Google still gives me the Big Red Warning. I dropped a note off there to them ( by using IE 9 )...
But i was not planing to go there too much  just now, so no big problem. Just mentioned it in Passing

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Just a quick Head's up.
The Site appears to be accesible now without any Google Warnings!
Admin there just informed me that the site is "Back - Up"
Alan

----------


## jolivanes

Danke sehr Alan. Thanks Alan.
It must have just been resolved because a couple of days ago it still came up with a warning.
I'll try later on today.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Danke sehr Alan. ...



Bitte  :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------

